# So Where Is the Power Out..



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Its really windy out there...

Lets hear some feedback to where the power is out.

I just spoke to Lance (Gone Fishy) & he tells me the power is out in my area. 

Im glad ill be home by 5


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Power out in langley walnut grove. Estimated time on 2u30. Sucks!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I have power at my place in Burnaby.....my sis inlaw's power is out...Blue Mountain and WAlls Ave in Coquitlam....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i need a UPS (Uninterrupted Power Supply) from my work ..

i hope the temp doesn't drop to much


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still got power here.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

had a bump here in mission. the lake looks like the ocean and i can see the trees across the lake blowing wildly. Im on a well so i better put some water out for usage. maybe do some water changes while i can to oxygenate the water. Think that will help?


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

North Delta is good so far.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Darn never even thought of the tanks if the power goes out.....ooops....slipped my mind...Ben let me know if there's anythin i can do...I will help out if i can...


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

glad i have a generator incase the power gos out i could still power my tanks if need be. how long would you think a tank would last with no pumps or anything running?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Power's good in East Van !


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh i think I will be ok..

if the power has gone out @ my place..

Im sure I will be coming home to dry AC's..

the Rena's should just come on again..


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Not out in Cloverdale at noon, but my neighbour almost had her car smashed by a big tree that snapped.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

glad i moved from bluemountain then! westwood plateau is good for now.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

one good thing about living in a condo ..backup generators [email protected]!


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

speaking of power outage.... does anyone have any tips for a power outage... 
1. approx how long is my tank ok for air? 
2. How long am I approx. ok for heat? 

I had my power outage this a.m. - got it back now thank god but its definitely windy here again.... seemed to die down and its back again.... - all I could do is get a few blankets and wrap the tanks - But does anyone know any other tips? 
I would just like to know for future outages....


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Prepping for and Surviving power outtages - MonsterFishKeepers.com

Tonnes of great info there!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> one good thing about living in a condo ..backup generators [email protected]!


not for long though right juice????


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

A few hour power outage is nothing to worry about. A week or so ago I was out for 15 hours and everything was just fine. That includes some tanks with 50+ plecos in them. I only had/have one battery powered air pump and I put that in 2 of my 8 or so tanks. Large tanks are MUCH better during an outage as they hold water temp a lot better. My house temp got to high 50's and most of the tanks where still around 77 degrees (I run some as high as 86 though). 

A simple water change after wards and everything is fine. my 300g I didn't even do a wc for a few days after as it is very lightly stocked.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i only had a small filter go on me, during this last outage..

nothing at all happend to my big tanks..


----------

